# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  Nokia C1-01 no light new 100% good solution

## mohamed73

*Guides made easy and clear for newbies....
*Guaranted 100% zero ground when test with tester......
*No parts be removed...... 
Like this eto yung ginawa ng iba but as my solution no need to do it...

----------

